# Home Exterior Surveillance 2.0



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Was just in the Costco site and was reminded of an old topic we had going in here maybe 2 years ago. Figured I'd revive it.

What's "the" home security system some of you are using? I know the usual cameras like Ring, Blink, Arlo, etc…. But curious if NVR is still the popular system among TLF-ers. I think I remember Lorex being a popular one in here.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I use Reolink with the hard drive so that I have constant coverage and no monthly fees.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Hey, @Redtwin, thanks for chiming in. I'll check that one out.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I forgot to mention they are PoE so I spent lots of time in the attic during install. I wouldn't be able to do it now in this heat.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm running a Lorex system with 4 cameras and hard drive. Only 2 cameras record 24/7 the other 2 are motion activated and I get about 2 weeks worth of footage with that setup. Love having a hardwired system that you don't have to have a subscription for or have to depend on wifi for. But like @Redtwin I installed mine in the winter because you will be spending a lot of time in the attic.


----------



## x Wild Bill x (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm also running Reolink with a hard drive / NVR. However I'm using wifi cameras as there was no way I could easily run cable to all the places I wanted. I understand it's not as secure, but where I live I'm not overly concerned with thieves employing wifi jammers... The cameras, HD and app work great and the price when they run their sales makes for a good bang for the buck.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Was wondering where this post went.

Thanks for sharing, gents.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Check out this channel. 
https://youtube.com/c/TheHookUp

Good insights and side by side comparisons.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

I am slowly replacing everything with Ring cameras. I just dont enjoy maintaining a NVR, and its too hard for the wife to use. They offer cloud storage as part of the alarm monitoring service so it does not cost me any extra. The cameras are good enough (and getting better), and the app is very easy to use.

For me, its just easier, and I am going for the easy option.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Katodude said:


> I am slowly replacing everything with Ring cameras. I just dont enjoy maintaining a NVR, and its too hard for the wife to use. They offer cloud storage as part of the alarm monitoring service so it does not cost me any extra. The cameras are good enough (and getting better), and the app is very easy to use.
> 
> For me, its just easier, and I am going for the easy option.


Same. I had an NVR and PoE cameras at my old house. It worked fine, but I was the only one who knew how to use it. We're now using WiFi cameras with cloud storage and they work great too. With any system there are trade offs, but overall we prefer the ease of being able to do everything from the intuitive interface of the mobile app.

When we built our new house I had the electrician install single gang power boxes everywhere I knew I wanted a camera so we could use the cameras set up for hardwired power instead of plugging them in or relying on batteries. That combined with a good WiFi network has resulted in system that we haven't had any issues with.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Katodude said:


> I am slowly replacing everything with Ring cameras. I just dont enjoy maintaining a NVR, and its too hard for the wife to use. They offer cloud storage as part of the alarm monitoring service so it does not cost me any extra. The cameras are good enough (and getting better), and the app is very easy to use.
> 
> For me, its just easier, and I am going for the easy option.


Same here. I'm still on the old $100 a year plan with Ring. If they start raising the rates, they may chase me off.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

This is great info. As I've never had an NVR system before, it's good to learn that my technologically-challenged wife may very well have a tough time.

Only thing I worry about with wifi cameras is the quality of the signal. My phone intermittently loses wifi connection when I'm mowing the lawn. 
Maybe we need a thread on what some of the more tech-savvy guys in the group are doing to maximize their home network signal.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

WiFi mesh is what I use. I use an older Orbi system, but there are plenty of good options out there. They have also come down in price quite a bit as long as you dont use the very latest. I have full coverage that way. Also Ring also now has PoE cameras as well. I have not used any yet but plan to. Solves both the power and connectivity issues.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Blue Iris on a dedicated PC.

Dahua cameras: 
4MP https://www.dahuasecurity.com/products/All-Products/Network-Cameras/WizMind-Series/5-Series/4MP/IPC-HDW5442T-ZE


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

8 Speco 3mp ip cameras. I have a 43" monitor next to the TV in the living room that we monitor everything on. I just upgraded to a 16ch NVR with 4k camera capability but I haven't had time to set int up yet. We live on a couple acres out in the country and up on a hill. Tons of wildlife which is nice but I like to know what's on the property before I let the dogs out. We had one dog that was sprayed 3x by skunks. I'll second @Redtwin in that I installed mine in the heat of summer. Don't do that.


----------



## Riverpilot (Mar 26, 2019)

Really depends on what one wants as the end result. Just to see what's going on in the neighborhood? Then pretty much anything will work.
Want to actually identify people, cars, etc.. in the middle of the night? Then head over to IpCamtalk forum. I'll warn you now, it will take a lot of reading, asking questions, etc... but you'll end up with a good system, if you listen to what they have to say.

I went from a Lorex system, which worked good for what I wanted at the time. Now I am replacing, adding cameras, etc.. with Dahua. (Lorex is made by Dahua, but there are settings that aren't available).

Not only can I see what's going on around in the neighborhood, I can identify who, what is on my property.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Riverpilot said:


> Really depends on what one wants as the end result. Just to see what's going on in the neighborhood? Then pretty much anything will work.
> Want to actually identify people, cars, etc.. in the middle of the night? Then head over to IpCamtalk forum. I'll warn you now, it will take a lot of reading, asking questions, etc... but you'll end up with a good system, if you listen to what they have to say.
> 
> I went from a Lorex system, which worked good for what I wanted at the time. Now I am replacing, adding cameras, etc.. with Dahua. (Lorex is made by Dahua, but there are settings that aren't available).
> ...


This is the reality. Identifying verses just seeing motion are two VERY different things. As they say on ipcamtalk don't chase the megapixels. It's a balance between megapixel and sensor size. If you don't know your sensor size of your cameras then you very likely cannot identify at night unless you have stadium lighting around your house.

It takes 2x the light for an 8MP to see what a 4MP can see on the same sensor. I have 4MP and 8MP cameras and the 8MP units are just for areas where I am not critical at night. The 4MP Dahua units I linked above are awesome in all conditions.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Are there any videos on YouTube that demonstrate how these systems work? I've found the standard "review" type of stuff, but curious if there are any videos where they show things like the interface and such? Maybe some.video footage.

You bring up some good points about the ability to not just see movement but to be able to identify faces.


----------



## Riverpilot (Mar 26, 2019)

JayGo said:


> Are there any videos on YouTube that demonstrate how these systems work? I've found the standard "review" type of stuff, but curious if there are any videos where they show things like the interface and such? Maybe some.video footage.
> 
> You bring up some good points about the ability to not just see movement but to be able to identify faces.


There are videos, but you'd really be better off going to IpCamtalk. The folks there will show you pictures, videos, how to set things up, suggestions how camera purchase, placement, etc...

They really are a wealth of information. Could also make a post introducing yourself, questions you have etc..


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

IPCamtalk....got it. Thanks.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

Just a quick note about IPCamtalk. Those folks are great. They are like TLF for cameras. Really good for DIY.

However, just like this place they will take you down a rabbit hole. I went there a few years ago when we had a string of car break ins in the neighborhood. Did a ton of reading and ordered the Dahua cameras that they were recommending at the time. Bought an NVR set it all up. It works great, and the cameras were the best for the time. I still have the issue that it is hard to use, which means I only check it once or twice a year if somebody asks to see my camera feed.

As opposed to the Ring stuff, which gets used a lot. My wife is able to use it. (She cannot use the other cameras). I mentioned all this in another post but it is worth mentioning again.

If you want the best of the best. The IPCam folks will get you there. Be prepared to do the work. Just like your lawn. I decided that good enough was good enough.

Can I see someone's face on my Ring cameras, yes. However, I use my cameras more as a deterrent. Some have built in floodlights that are motion sensitive. Motion sensitive lights are probably one of the best deterrents out there. Also most of your cameras will be mounted too high to make for good face capture. Also beaten by a hat and hoodie combo.

Just think of what you are trying to achieve and then pick the best solution. For me, it was ease of use, adequate coverage, decent price, and integration with my home alarm.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Katodude thanks man. 👍🏼


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

JayGo said:


> Are there any videos on YouTube that demonstrate how these systems work? I've found the standard "review" type of stuff, but curious if there are any videos where they show things like the interface and such? Maybe some.video footage.
> 
> You bring up some good points about the ability to not just see movement but to be able to identify faces.


Sure. There are different lens specifications that give you specific viewing angles. Very rarely with a super wide lens give you the best result.

Here is a diagram to help you:


The cameras you are looking at should have a DORI rating, for example:


Using a varifocal lens camera helps you get the exact view you want by having the capability to adjust. This is not meant to be used as a zoom in/out function. It's intent is to be static once you get your camera mounted to give you the best field of view.

Here are some reviews of these cameras. Be sure to make the videos full screen and bump your resolution to the highest setting as they are relatively high resolution cameras (2K ~ 2 x 1080P). 
https://ipcamtalk.com/threads/review-oem-loryta-ipc-t5442t-ze-varifocal-4mp-camera-dahua.49666/
https://ipcamtalk.com/threads/dahua-ipc-hdw5442t-ze-4mp-varifocal-turret-night-perfomance-testing.49364/


----------



## fajitamondays (Nov 20, 2020)

I have an old analog Lorex 1080p system with cameras on each corner of my house that I put in ten years ago. It mostly does the job, but resolution is sad by 2022 standards. I really need to upgrade to a modern system, but I find it difficult to work up the motivation to crawl into the attic to re-run ethernet cable in place of the old BNC runs. If I had been smarter when I did the original runs, I would have not left it a tangled mess up there so I could at least try to pull new ethernet from where the cameras are now.

The cooling fan in my Lorex DVR also makes growling sounds (really) because some fan bearings went bad a long time ago, so it's just a matter of time before that thing fries itself :lol:


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Katodude said:


> … built in floodlights that are motion sensitive. Motion sensitive lights are probably one of the best deterrents out there. ….


^Secondly only^ to the right canine … (from someone who used to make a living breaking and entering … :lol:  :? )


----------



## Jacks_Designs (May 4, 2020)

JayGo said:


> IPCamtalk....got it. Thanks.


Best camera info out there that I've seen.


----------

